# Laksi, Bangkok - Any recommended place to live in?



## ichiro121083 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi!

Will be reassigned to Thailand pretty soon but would like to ask for your help and opinion on which area/development is a good place to stay in, in the Laksi Area of Bangkok? Our company shuttle has a pick-up point in "The Mall" and any good places you can recommend would be highly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Tipa (Mar 4, 2012)

If your company shuttle will pick up at " The Mall " Ngamwongwan area is probably best area to stay


----------



## ziam (Sep 11, 2010)

Or consider Muangthontani Cheangwatthana. There's van shuttle transferred directly from the area using Express-way to 'The Mall'.

You can choose from budget price to luxury in this area which lot of things nearby.

Wish you luck,
local Thai


----------

